# Actors and Actresses by ABC's



## lovesboxers (Nov 19, 2005)

ok, pretty much like the city game. I will start of with A (going y first names) next person does B, etc.....

Anthony Hopkins


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 19, 2005)

Brad Pitt


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 19, 2005)

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## karrieann (Nov 20, 2005)

Doris Day


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Nov 20, 2005)

Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## moonlightmysts (Nov 21, 2005)

Frankie Muniz


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 21, 2005)

George Lopez


----------



## lollipop (Nov 21, 2005)

Hunter Tylo


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Ingrid Bergman*


----------



## lollipop (Nov 21, 2005)

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Nov 21, 2005)

Kate Winslet


----------



## lollipop (Nov 21, 2005)

Lisa Kudrow


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Nov 21, 2005)

Meredith Baxter


----------



## lollipop (Nov 21, 2005)

Nicole Kidman


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 21, 2005)

Olympia Dukakis


----------



## Min (Nov 21, 2005)

Pamela Anderson


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Nov 21, 2005)

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 21, 2005)

Roger Moore


----------



## Min (Nov 21, 2005)

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## leelee04 (Nov 21, 2005)

Tara Reid


----------



## lollipop (Nov 21, 2005)

Uma Thurman


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 21, 2005)

Vin Diesel


----------



## babykisses (Nov 21, 2005)

Winona Ryder


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 23, 2005)

screw x

Yul Brynner


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 25, 2005)

Zoe Naylor


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 26, 2005)

Adam sandler


----------



## lollipop (Nov 26, 2005)

Bridget Wilson


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 26, 2005)

Christian Slater


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 26, 2005)

david hasselhof


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 26, 2005)

Ellen Degeneres


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 26, 2005)

Femke jahnsson (sp?)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 27, 2005)

Geena Davis


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 27, 2005)

hayden christensen :icon_love


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Nov 29, 2005)

Irene Dunne


----------



## moonlightmysts (Nov 29, 2005)

Jennifer Garner


----------



## Leony (Nov 30, 2005)

keanu reeves


----------



## lollipop (Dec 1, 2005)

Lucy Liu


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 2, 2005)

Mark Walberg


----------



## karrieann (Dec 2, 2005)

Nick Cage


----------



## lollipop (Dec 2, 2005)

Olivia Newton-John


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 2, 2005)

penelope cruz


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 3, 2005)

Queen Latifah &lt;-- didnt she act at some point? :icon_eek:


----------



## karrieann (Dec 3, 2005)

yes she did. Chicago

Rudolph Valentino


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 3, 2005)

salma hayek


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 3, 2005)

Tom Hanks


----------



## SabrinaGermany (Dec 3, 2005)

uma thurman


----------



## SabrinaGermany (Dec 3, 2005)

vin diesel


----------



## SabrinaGermany (Dec 3, 2005)

wynona rider

(now itÂ´s your turn! :icon_chee )


----------



## lollipop (Dec 3, 2005)

hahaha :icon_wink


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 3, 2005)

i think we'll just skip to A  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

arnold schwarzenegger


----------



## lollipop (Dec 3, 2005)

good idea!!!

bruce lee


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 3, 2005)

cameron diaz


----------



## lollipop (Dec 3, 2005)

david hasselhof


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 3, 2005)

elizabeth taylor


----------



## Sarah84 (Dec 3, 2005)

Freddie Prinze jnr


----------



## lollipop (Dec 3, 2005)

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## lollipop (Dec 3, 2005)

Hilary Duff


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 3, 2005)

ingrid bergman


----------



## SabrinaGermany (Dec 3, 2005)

*jared leto* :icon_love


----------



## SabrinaGermany (Dec 3, 2005)

Kevin Space


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 3, 2005)

Lucy Liu


----------



## lollipop (Dec 3, 2005)

Michelle Trachtenberg


----------



## Mambz098 (Dec 4, 2005)

Natalie Portman


----------



## lollipop (Dec 4, 2005)

Olivia Newton john


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 4, 2005)

Patricia Arquette


----------



## Mambz098 (Dec 5, 2005)

Quentin Tarentino


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 5, 2005)

Russel Crowe


----------



## lollipop (Dec 7, 2005)

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 7, 2005)

Tom Arnold


----------



## lollipop (Dec 10, 2005)

Uma Thurman


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 10, 2005)

Val Kilmer


----------



## lollipop (Dec 11, 2005)

Winona Ryder


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 14, 2005)

screw XYZ

arnold schwarzenegger


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Dec 14, 2005)

Barbara Eden


----------



## Mambz098 (Dec 14, 2005)

Carol Burnett


----------



## canelita (Dec 15, 2005)

Deanna Durbin


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Dec 15, 2005)

*Eva Marie Saint*


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 16, 2005)

Farrah Faucet (sp)


----------



## canelita (Dec 16, 2005)

G. Marq Roswell


----------



## Sarah84 (Dec 16, 2005)

Hugh Grant


----------



## crazi29 (Dec 16, 2005)

Ice Cube


----------



## Sarah84 (Dec 17, 2005)

Jack Nicholson


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 17, 2005)

Keifer Sutherland


----------



## canelita (Dec 18, 2005)

Lacey Chabert


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 18, 2005)

Mary Kate Olsen


----------



## canelita (Dec 19, 2005)

Naomi Watts


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 19, 2005)

oprah Winfrey


----------



## canelita (Dec 19, 2005)

Patrick Swayze


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Dec 19, 2005)

Quincy Jones


----------



## lollipop (Dec 19, 2005)

Roseanne


----------



## crazi29 (Dec 19, 2005)

Sylvester Stallone (sp?)


----------



## canelita (Dec 19, 2005)

Tara Reid


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 31, 2005)

Uma Therman


----------



## lollipop (Dec 31, 2005)

Vanessa Angel


----------



## lovesboxers (Dec 31, 2005)

Wesley Snipes


----------



## Geek (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm skipping Z LOL

Adam Sandler


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 31, 2005)

Barry Pepper


----------



## canelita (Dec 31, 2005)

Cameron Diaz


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 31, 2005)

Darryl Hanna


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ewan McGregor


----------



## canelita (Dec 31, 2005)

Fiona Shaw


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 31, 2005)

Geena Davis


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 31, 2005)

Harrison Ford


----------



## Sarah84 (Dec 31, 2005)

Isla Fisher


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 31, 2005)

Jonathan Brandis (Does anyone remember him from Seaquest and some movies? I saw him in an old rerun of Seaquest, and I was reminiscing about my adolesence, lol!)

Edit: OMG, I just read that he committed suicide in 2003!!!! OMG!! I am so very distraught by that! I had no idea!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PopModePrincess (Dec 31, 2005)

Keanu Reeves


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 1, 2006)

Liam Neeson


----------



## canelita (Jan 1, 2006)

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 3, 2006)

Brigitte Nielsen


----------



## lollipop (Jan 3, 2006)

Natalie Portman


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 3, 2006)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## canelita (Jan 3, 2006)

Barbra Streisand


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 4, 2006)

Tom Cruise


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Jan 5, 2006)

Tracey *U*llman


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 8, 2006)

i'm confused what letter are we at guys lol

I think the way we play is

A - Antonio Bandaras

next poster

B- Barbara Streisand

next poster

C- Christian Slater ect

There are so many games I think were getting all confused!! hehe


----------



## cottoncandy (Jan 8, 2006)

lol greeneyed, i was confused too... i guess its best if we start again?

antonio banderas


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 11, 2006)

Bill Cosby


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

Clint Eastwood


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Jan 12, 2006)

Demi Moore


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 12, 2006)

Eric Estrada


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

Farrah Fawcet


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 16, 2006)

gina davis


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 16, 2006)

Holly Marie Combs


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

Isabella Rossellini


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 16, 2006)

Jenna Jameson!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

Ooooh yeahh!!

Keira Knightley


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 16, 2006)

lili sobieski


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

Marilyn Monroe :icon_love


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 16, 2006)

Neve Campbell :icon_chee


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

Olivia Newton John


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 16, 2006)

Penelope Cruz


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

Quincy Jones


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 16, 2006)

Raven Simone :icon_roll


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 16, 2006)

Sharon Stone


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 16, 2006)

Tera Patrick!!!! :icon_love :icon_chee


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 16, 2006)

Uma Therman


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 16, 2006)

Vivian Leigh


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

Winona Ryder


----------



## looooch (Jan 16, 2006)

Xander Berkeley


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 16, 2006)

Yasmine Bleethe


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 17, 2006)

Zoe Lucker


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 17, 2006)

Anna Lee


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 17, 2006)

Brad Pitt


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 17, 2006)

Carmen Electra! :icon_love


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 18, 2006)

Audrey Hepburn


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Danny de vito


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 19, 2006)

Emilio Estefez


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 20, 2006)

Fran Dresher


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 20, 2006)

Gregory Hines


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Jan 20, 2006)

Harrison Ford


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 22, 2006)

Ice-Cube


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 27, 2006)

Jack nicholson


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 27, 2006)

Keanu Reeves


----------



## lollipop (Jan 27, 2006)

Leonardo Dicaprio


----------



## cottoncandy (Jan 28, 2006)

marilyn monroe


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Jan 29, 2006)

Nicolas Cage


----------



## dragueur (Jan 29, 2006)

Owen wilson


----------



## MargeDiggity (Jan 29, 2006)

Paul Bettany


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Jan 29, 2006)

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 29, 2006)

Robin Williams


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Jan 29, 2006)

Susan Sarandon


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 29, 2006)

Tom Cruise


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 30, 2006)

Uma therman


----------



## dragueur (Jan 30, 2006)

Val Kilmer


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 30, 2006)

Will Smith


----------



## greeneyedangel (Feb 6, 2006)

screw x, y, and z :icon_chee

Allison Sweeny


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Feb 6, 2006)

Ben Affleck


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 6, 2006)

Carmen Electra


----------



## dragueur (Feb 6, 2006)

Denzel Washington


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 6, 2006)

evan mcgregor


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Feb 6, 2006)

Famke Janssen


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 6, 2006)

Gregory Peck


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Feb 6, 2006)

Harrison Ford


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 6, 2006)

Ingrid Bergman


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Feb 6, 2006)

Jessica Alba


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 6, 2006)

Kate Moss


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Feb 6, 2006)

Linda Fiorentino


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 6, 2006)

Marlon Brando


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 6, 2006)

Nicholas Cage


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Feb 6, 2006)

Owen Wilson


----------



## birdwing (Feb 6, 2006)

Peter Ustinov


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Feb 7, 2006)

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## dragueur (Feb 8, 2006)

Ryan Philippe


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Feb 8, 2006)

Sharon Stone


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 8, 2006)

Tom Hanks


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 8, 2006)

Uma therman


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Feb 9, 2006)

Vince Vaughn


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 9, 2006)

Will Smith


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 10, 2006)

can't think of anyone who starts with x, y, or z so i'll do a...

angelina jolie


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 10, 2006)

Brad Pitt


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 10, 2006)

Clint Eastwood


----------



## dragueur (Feb 10, 2006)

Denzel Washington


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 11, 2006)

Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## dragueur (Feb 11, 2006)

Fiona Apple


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 11, 2006)

George Lopez


----------



## dragueur (Feb 11, 2006)

Halle Berry


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 11, 2006)

Ingrid Bergman


----------



## dragueur (Feb 11, 2006)

Jim Carrey


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 11, 2006)

Kate Winslet


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 11, 2006)

Lucy Liu


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 11, 2006)

Michael Douglas


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 11, 2006)

Nicole Kidman


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Feb 12, 2006)

Owen Wilson


----------



## dragueur (Feb 12, 2006)

Penelope Cruz


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Feb 12, 2006)

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 12, 2006)

Rose McGowan


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 12, 2006)

Sean William Scott


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 12, 2006)

Tara Reid


----------



## dragueur (Feb 13, 2006)

Uma Thurman


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Feb 13, 2006)

Vincent Cassel


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 13, 2006)

Will Smith


----------



## Ley (Feb 14, 2006)

Xavier Cugat


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 14, 2006)

Yul Brynner


----------



## dragueur (Feb 15, 2006)

Ziyi Zhang


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 15, 2006)

Angelina Jolie


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Feb 15, 2006)

Brad Pitt


----------



## dragueur (Feb 16, 2006)

Cameron Diaz


----------



## Ley (Feb 16, 2006)

Drew Barrymore


----------



## dragueur (Feb 17, 2006)

Emma Thompson


----------



## Ley (Feb 17, 2006)

Fred Durst


----------



## dragueur (Feb 17, 2006)

George Clooney


----------



## Ley (Feb 17, 2006)

Halle Berry


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ingrid Bergman


----------



## Ley (Feb 17, 2006)

Judie Dench


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 17, 2006)

Kate Winslet


----------



## dragueur (Feb 18, 2006)

Leonardo Di Caprio


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## dragueur (Feb 18, 2006)

Natalie Portman


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

Olivia Newton John


----------



## dragueur (Feb 18, 2006)

Patrick Swayze


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

Quentin Tarentino


----------



## dragueur (Feb 18, 2006)

Rachel Leigh Cook


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## dragueur (Feb 18, 2006)

Tori Spelling


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

Uma Thurman


----------



## dragueur (Feb 18, 2006)

Val Kilmer


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

Wynona Rider


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

Xenay Santana


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

Yul Brynner


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

Zahra Naderi


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

Audrey Hepburn


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

Bo Derrick


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 18, 2006)

claire danes


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

denzel washington


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 19, 2006)

Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## dragueur (Feb 22, 2006)

Faye Dunaway


----------



## Ley (Feb 22, 2006)

Gina Davis


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 22, 2006)

Harrison Ford


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 23, 2006)

ingrid bergman


----------



## dragueur (Feb 23, 2006)

Jodie Forster


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 23, 2006)

kenau reeves


----------



## dragueur (Feb 23, 2006)

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 23, 2006)

marilyn monroe


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 23, 2006)

Nick Nolte


----------



## dragueur (Feb 23, 2006)

Oprah winfrey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 23, 2006)

Paul Walker


----------



## dragueur (Feb 23, 2006)

Queen Elizabeth, lol...i cant think of anybody with Q


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 23, 2006)

renee zellweger


----------



## dragueur (Feb 23, 2006)

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## Ley (Feb 23, 2006)

Thandie Newton


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 23, 2006)

Uma Thurman


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Feb 24, 2006)

Vince Vaughn


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 24, 2006)

Will Smith


----------



## Ley (Feb 24, 2006)

Xavier Pritchett


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 24, 2006)

Yasmine Bleeth


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Feb 26, 2006)

Zach Braff


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 26, 2006)

Arnold Schwazenegger


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 26, 2006)

Benjamin Bratt


----------



## Ley (Feb 27, 2006)

Christopher Reeves


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 27, 2006)

Danny devito


----------



## Ley (Feb 27, 2006)

Eric Sykes


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 27, 2006)

Farrah Fawcett


----------



## Ley (Feb 28, 2006)

Gael Garcia Bernal


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

Humphrey Bogart


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Feb 28, 2006)

Ian Hart


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 28, 2006)

Jaime lee curtis


----------



## Chrystal (Feb 28, 2006)

Kyle Brandon Lowder


----------



## monniej (Feb 28, 2006)

lucy lawless


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 1, 2006)

nicholas cage


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

Orson Welles


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 1, 2006)

Patrick Swayze


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 1, 2006)

Renee zellweger


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 2, 2006)

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## Chrystal (Mar 2, 2006)

Tom Arnold


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

Uma Thurman


----------



## Chrystal (Mar 2, 2006)

Vanessa Williams


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

Will Ferrell


----------



## dragueur (Mar 2, 2006)

Wesley Snipes


----------



## piinnkkk (Mar 5, 2006)

xander berkeley


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 5, 2006)

zhang ziyi


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 5, 2006)

Adam sandler


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 5, 2006)

Burt Reynolds


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 5, 2006)

cameron diaz


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 5, 2006)

Dean Cain


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 5, 2006)

evan mcgregor


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 5, 2006)

Finola Hughes


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 7, 2006)

greta garbo


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 7, 2006)

Harrison Ford


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 7, 2006)

ingrid bergman


----------



## LVA (Mar 8, 2006)

Jennifer Garner


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 8, 2006)

lindsay lohan


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 9, 2006)

Nicole Kidman


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 9, 2006)

Olsen twins


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 9, 2006)

Paul Walker


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 12, 2006)

Queen Latifah


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 12, 2006)

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 12, 2006)

Susan Sarandon


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 13, 2006)

Tom Cruise


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 13, 2006)

Uma Therman


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 14, 2006)

val kilmer


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 14, 2006)

Winona Ryder


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 23, 2006)

Xzibit (He's an actor, too.)


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 25, 2006)

Yasmine Bleeth


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 26, 2006)

Zach Braff


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 26, 2006)

Anthony Hopkins


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 27, 2006)

Ben Affleck


----------



## blackmettalic (Mar 27, 2006)

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 27, 2006)

Danny devito


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 28, 2006)

Eva Longoria


----------



## lavender (Mar 28, 2006)

Felicity Huffman


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 31, 2006)

Greg Kinnear


----------



## dragueur (Mar 31, 2006)

Hillary Duff


----------



## blackmettalic (May 3, 2006)

Ian McKellan (sp?)


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (May 3, 2006)

Jack Nicolson


----------



## lavender (May 3, 2006)

kevin Spacey


----------



## Sarah84 (May 3, 2006)

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (May 4, 2006)

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## blackmettalic (May 5, 2006)

Nick Nolte


----------



## monniej (May 17, 2006)

omar epps (black doctor on house)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 4, 2006)

Penelope Cruz


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 8, 2006)

Queen Latifah


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 25, 2006)

:heart: Ryan Phillippe :heart:


----------



## Maude (Jun 25, 2006)

Selma Blair


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 25, 2006)

Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 25, 2006)

Uma Thurman


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 26, 2006)

Veronica Webb


----------



## zombies8myheart (Jun 26, 2006)

Winona Ryder


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 26, 2006)

Xzibit


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 28, 2006)

Yasmin Bleeth


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 4, 2006)

Zach Braff


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jul 4, 2006)

adam sandler


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 4, 2006)

Bonnie Hunt


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 5, 2006)

Charlize Theron


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 5, 2006)

Danny DeVito


----------



## monniej (Jul 6, 2006)

emilio estevez


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 6, 2006)

Farrah Fawcett


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 7, 2006)

Gillian Anderson


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 7, 2006)

Heather Graham


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 10, 2006)

Isabella Rossellini


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 10, 2006)

Ursula Andrews... &lt; I think&gt; Sorry in advance if I messed up the thread....


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 10, 2006)

Jack Black


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 10, 2006)

Katie Holmes


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 11, 2006)

Lindsey Lohan


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 11, 2006)

Melanie Griffith


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 11, 2006)

*Noami Watts*


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 11, 2006)

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 11, 2006)

Paulie Shore


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 11, 2006)

Queen Latifah


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 12, 2006)

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 12, 2006)

Susan Sarandon


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 12, 2006)

Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 13, 2006)

Uma Thurman


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 13, 2006)

Vin Diesel


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 13, 2006)

Will Farrell


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 13, 2006)

Xzibit


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 14, 2006)

Yancy Butler


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 21, 2006)

Zach Braff


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 24, 2006)

Alec Baldwin


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Jul 24, 2006)

Brendan Fraiser


----------



## Eragirl (Jul 24, 2006)

Cary Grant


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 24, 2006)

Donnie Wahlberg


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 24, 2006)

Eddie Murphy


----------



## monniej (Jul 24, 2006)

freddie prinze jr.


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 26, 2006)

George Clooney


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 28, 2006)

Harrison Ford


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 28, 2006)

Ian McShane


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 28, 2006)

Julia Roberts


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 29, 2006)

Kathy Bates


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 29, 2006)

Leelee Sobieski


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 29, 2006)

Matt Damon


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 31, 2006)

Nicole Kidman


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 31, 2006)

Owen Wlison


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 31, 2006)

Poppy Montgomery


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 1, 2006)

Queen Latifah


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 1, 2006)

:heart: Ryan Phillippe :heart:


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sissy Spacek


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 2, 2006)

Tatianna Ali


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 2, 2006)

Uma Thurman


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 2, 2006)

Vanessa Redgrave


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 2, 2006)

William H. Macy


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 3, 2006)

Xzibit


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 16, 2006)

Zach Braff


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 19, 2006)

Alan Arkin


----------



## rodenbach (Aug 19, 2006)

Barbara Stanwyck


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 19, 2006)

Cameron Diaz


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 20, 2006)

Dean Cain


----------



## luxotika (Aug 20, 2006)

Uma Thurman (took me a second, but I got one!)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 20, 2006)

I thought we were on E. :kopfkratz:

Ethan Hawke


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 20, 2006)

Okay, I apparently skipped "Y" earlier, so Yasmin Bleeth for that!

*F*iona Hughes


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 20, 2006)

George Clooney


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 21, 2006)

Hugh Grant


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 21, 2006)

Ingrid Pitt


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 22, 2006)

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 24, 2006)

Katie Holmes


----------



## monniej (Aug 24, 2006)

laurence fishburn


----------



## Barbette (Aug 24, 2006)

Monica Bellucci


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 25, 2006)

Neve Campbell


----------



## PinkRibbons (Aug 25, 2006)

Orlando Bloom


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 29, 2006)

Paul Reiser


----------



## monniej (Sep 1, 2006)

quincey jones


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 7, 2006)

Randy Quaid


----------



## halzer (Sep 18, 2006)

Susan Sarandon


----------



## blackmettalic (Sep 19, 2006)

Tony Danza


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 19, 2006)

Ule Brenner


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 7, 2007)

Viveca A. Fox


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 7, 2007)

William Frawley


----------

